# Deleted



## sfprankster (Nov 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweet.    I have the vac master 140.    Love it.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2015)

IMG_0366.JPG



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 2, 2015







This is funny.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 7, 2015)

Deleted


----------

